# I think this is it. Divorce t minus 25 days....



## InstantNoodles (Sep 28, 2009)

So for those who dont know... my wife cheated on me breaking our relationship of 8 years. She claims she kissed the guy, but that is sketchy.

We are living separate now going on two weeks, she doesn't want me to move back because she says now she just doesnt know how she loves me. I told her if she wants the marriage to work she needs to cut off contact with him.

I had a job offer across the country, and I needed to know if she was in the boat of repairing the marriage or if I should take my shot across the country. she said she was in, but recently I have serious suspicions that she is still in contact with him. (she is still talking to his friends). I am willing to give it my every last inch before I loose her, so I can go on with my life and tell myself that I gave it my all.

recently on the same day, within the same hour they are attending the same Halloween party on facebook at one of her friends house. I have yet to be told about this, and dont know how to approach it (should I wait for an invite, should I ask her to go somewhere Halloween to see if she is still deceiving me?). Its clear that she has not cut off contact, and I just cant ride this anymore, it is to painful to see her with all this going on. its just unbearable.

There are two dogs in this marriage which I love very much, and couldn't separate the two, so I want custody, I want them.

Where in the world do I start with this? This Halloween party thing really has me beat up...


----------



## sirch (Jan 8, 2009)

Instant, cut off all contact with her now. She is going to string you along for a long time, she wants her cake and to eat as well. Sorry to be so blunt but I have tried for ten months now to no avail. I am getting my divorce, and ya know what? I feel damn good now, no more limbo land or roller coaster rides for me! Good luck to you but remember, some women are like monkeys, they are not going to let go of one branch untill they have a firm grasp of another one. Think about it.


----------



## Chinwit (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey instantnoodle , I really get where you are coming from. I am in a similar position. He keeps on saying that he wants this marriage but yet does not give me any evidence proof that he is with me. You are not asking for much ,and even if you were , she should be giving you much more than the basic , considering that you were ready to give it a try and do your upmost. 

Walk out and get your dogs , and I am sure that someone who deserves you is awaiting. 

Damn this facebook ... I am starting to hate it.


----------



## InstantNoodles (Sep 28, 2009)

I wrote her a letter today talking about our marraige and where we both want us to be. I am going to see where that leads us tonight. I attempted to remove her name off my checking account today. I have never felt so broken hearted.

If she is still unsure, its time for me to do what I need to do, as this is unexceptionable to see her still going to hang out with him


----------



## InstantNoodles (Sep 28, 2009)

Tried to move out the other day... here is how that went down

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/8393-i-move-out-while-shes-work.html


----------

